# Lost Vape Orion Quest - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/1/19)

The new affordable Orion Quest has arrived in a variety of different colours. We have also managed to get some of the new 1.0ohm pods which are compatible with DNA version as well.

Quest Mod - https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/now-in-stock-lost-vape-orion-quest-pod-device
New Pods - https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...t-vape-dna-orion-orion-quest-replacement-pods


----------



## Silver (9/1/19)

That's so cool @Sir Vape !

Looks great

It looks similar to a walkie talkie!
Maybe it can be called a "walkie vapie"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/1/19)

Silver said:


> That's so cool @Sir Vape !
> 
> Looks great
> 
> ...



Has that retro vibe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

